# Large Pores & Mineral Makeup...



## cdwdnw (Jan 2, 2007)

I was reading the JI thread and I read somone has large pores - I became VERY aware that my pores were huge over the weekend...I don't remember them looking that big. What does everyone do to help minimize the look of large pores with your mineral makeup? Are there some that apply better and don't make them so noticeable?

I've been working with a derm to try and figure out what's up with my skin (since moving back to Texas I'm more oily than I used to be). I have learned to wash with cold water and not scrub  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Though she thinks I have mild rosacea and I disagree b/c I don't have the symptoms so I'm going for a second opinion. All the research I've done points me to Sebborheic (sp?) dermatitis. I have no acne looking spots, no redness cept from my allergies and constantly rubbing my nose LOL. So far, my only issue is that certain areas of my face peel and are flaky every day - same spots. Eyebrows, temples, nose and cheeks close to the nose area...coincidentally that's also where I'm oily and the cheeks have the pores.

I've been using emu oil to combat the peeling and I wonder if that's making my pores bigger?

Whatever it is - it's irritating me to no end.


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Jan 2, 2007)

I use* Pureluxe cream eraser* as a primer and it really makes my huge pores look a lot smaller. It's a staple in my daily MMU application routine, I am on my second jar and loving it to bits.


----------



## Moyra (Jan 2, 2007)

Second the Pure Luxe Cream Eraser thing - it really does do an amazing job of making you look poreless under any kind of makeup, mineral powder, liquid or cream!


----------



## cdwdnw (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks girls!!! I ordered some for me and my mom as well as a ton of samples LOL


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Jan 2, 2007)

^ Great! What other samples did you get? Foundation? Eyeshadows?


----------



## LVA (Jan 2, 2007)

I was also going to suggest primer. Let us know if it works for u  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## maryfitz24 (Jan 2, 2007)

I also use the Pure Luxe Cream Eraser. I just ordered 2 more jars. I seem to go through it so quickly.


----------



## blondie36 (Jan 3, 2007)

i use and love clinque`s more minimizer ,they disappear in front of your eyes,really when i asked the sales associated about it she handed me a mirror and said put a little bit on in the mirror and it was like magic i swear and its like 16.00 but lasts along time since you only use a pea side amount,try it @ the counter first,good luck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Guenevere (Jan 3, 2007)

I've noticed that my pores look worse with MMU depending on the formula. If it's a heavy coverage formula they look horrible but when I use EDM's original glo, which is the lightest formula I believe, it's better.


----------



## cdwdnw (Jan 3, 2007)

_Great! What other samples did you get? Foundation? Eyeshadows?_

Let's see I ordered the eraser, foundation (3), a translucent matte, lip wand and powder eraser...not sure that the last item will even work for me but I want to try them both. I did order any e/s samples b/c there were so many from which to choose. I have a load of e/s I need to use and I've been playing around with a bunch of color combos to decide what palette I want to stay with before I order new. It's so hard to decide!!! I hope it gets here soon so my mom can take hers back before they leave to Moscow...I'm not sure if the sample will be good on her return in April - anyone know the shelf life?

_If it's a heavy coverage formula they look horrible_

I wondered about the coverage and also the amount of clay in the Joppa b/c the OM looks to have less clay and does not enhance the look of my pores near like the joppa - either that or I was putting too much on and/or not paying attention to my application. So this go round with the OM samples I have been careful on my application.

I did ask dh what he thought yesterday and all he noticed were my eyes (used min e/s) and when I asked about my face he said it looked lighter which I guess is good b/c I always thought the Joppa Light #1 was a tad too dark.


----------



## Guenevere (Jan 3, 2007)

They say the shelf life for minerals is forever because it is minerals and can't harbour bacteria. That's what I've read anyway.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jan 3, 2007)

yeah it last forever but if you get it wet, throw it away and get a new one.


----------



## Guenevere (Jan 3, 2007)

Really? Why?


----------



## rlise (Jan 3, 2007)

well i have large pores and have recently started applying my mineral makeup wet w/ a foundation brush and i dont even have to use my clinique stuff. it really hides my pores! but if im lazy then i use cliniques pore minimizer stuff and it works better then eraser for me!


----------



## shellybellyrell (Jan 3, 2007)

ok, well this is all great advice for covering the pores, but let me explain why they have gotten larger in the first place... I am a makeup artist and Aesthetician, and i have experienced the same problem with mineral makeup. The "buffing" action of the applicarion is inbedding the makeup into the pores and thus expanding the pores. the best advice i can give you is to change to a different foundation or continue with regular facials focused on pore minimization, and tightening of the pores, if ud like advice on the best way to do this at home you can email me, my name is Shelly.


----------



## voodoo_mary (Jan 4, 2007)

edm enlarges my pores, but buff'd, mad minerals and lately, my HG find, southern magnolia cosmetics DOESNT enlarge my pores, and i don't buff my mineral foundation. i don't like buffing becos i have sensitive skin, and when trying on a new product, i'm very wary of rubbing it into my pores.. it typically causes a horrific breakout..

i also got the pure lux eraser thingy, and am waiting for it to arrive


----------



## cdwdnw (Jan 4, 2007)

All this info is interesting...thanks for all the input. I have pretty sensitive skin as well so I ordered the synthetic Joppa brush as the natural animal hair really hurts my face. I don't know that I actually buff - I pretty much sweep the minerals on my face ever so lightly as one would with powder over a liquid foundation.

_have recently started applying my mineral makeup wet w/ a foundation brush _

How do you do this without the minerals clumping?

Emailing you Shelly - I'm all for working on these dang pores LOL


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Jan 4, 2007)

I agree, not all MMU enlarges pores, nor do all brands require buffing. Pureluxe and Monave are not buffed, they look better when it is lightly "swept" over the face using a fluffy powder brush.

re: clumping: my foundation doesn't clump, maybe because I swirl them first before sprtizing a moisture spray on my brush?


----------



## cdwdnw (Jan 4, 2007)

_my foundation doesn't clump, maybe because I swirl them first before sprtizing a moisture spray on my brush?_

So you swirl in the lid like normal and then spray water on your brush, then apply in the sweeping motion still?


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Jan 4, 2007)

Yes, I swirl before spritzing.

Guenevere: introducing water to inert/inorganic minerals makes it a breeding ground for bacteria.


----------



## Guenevere (Jan 4, 2007)

How though? If the minerals can't carry bacteria because they are minerals, how can they from water. So to prevent any contamination what do you do? Swirl, spritz and then you can't go back for more if you need to because you've already got it on your brush? I know a lot of girls here do the wet MMU thing but I haven't tried it yet. It gives you more coverage right?


----------



## duhmoms (Jan 9, 2007)

The Pure luxe cream eraser is the greatest product I have ever use to "spackle" in my pores,I do not care so much for the powder eraser, after wearing it awhile it leaves a funny texture on my skin. Also Laura Geller spackle is a really great product, gives me a flawless finish and also keeps me from sweating my makeup off.


----------



## Min (Jan 9, 2007)

Because once you add water to anything there is potential for bacteria to grow even minerals. Thats why I never apply wet with my lid I always use a small bowl. Its ok to use it wet you will be washing it off eventually but not to get the whole batch wet you would basically contaminate it the entire container.


----------



## mimosa23 (Jan 9, 2007)

I've got large pores too, and found that when I use my toner before my serum and my moisturiser, and really let all this settle into my skin for about 15 minutes before applying my MMU, it seems less obvious.

I'm going to try the clinique stuff, it sounds great!


----------



## Guenevere (Jan 9, 2007)

So if I wanted to use it wet could I get the brush wet and pick up the minerals in the lid of my container? As long as it's not getting into the whole thing it's ok?


----------



## Min (Jan 9, 2007)

Like I said I dont use the lid I use a tiny bowl I dont like to take chances. If you wipe the lid out after each application you should be ok. So yes you are correct as long as the water doesnt touch the rest of the batch you are ok.


----------



## Guenevere (Jan 9, 2007)

I missed that, lol, I'm a ditz today! Thanks Min!!!!!!


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Jan 10, 2007)

Min is correct; the moment you introduce moisture, it makes a suitable breeding ground for bacteria, regardless of whether they are minerals. The water factor changes the whole scenario.

That's why never dip anything into your pot. Always tap out minerals in a clean bowl.


----------



## cdwdnw (Jan 11, 2007)

OH MY GOSH! That Pure Luxe eraser is the best thing ever!!! I can't even believe it. I got it out of the mailbox this morning, put just a teeny tiny bit on and totally forgot about it - I went to the ladies room and looked - nothing, no pores - nada!!

Used my first sample today too - I gotta wait till the end of the day to see what I think...went on real nice though... Let's see how much is left on my face come quittin time....

Thanks again for the Pure Lux tip.


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Jan 16, 2007)

^ Yay! Glad you liked it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## clen3k (Dec 20, 2009)

Hiya. I'm reviving this topic, because I did a search for large pores + MMU. I've noticed lately, that not depending on the MMU I use, my pores appear huge after about 2-3 hours of wearing the makeup. They are quite large as it is, but they actually look better without any makeup.

I want to be able to wear MMU though to hide my acne scarring. I'm really interested in this 'eraser' product now. But I cannot find any ingredients information.

My skin is so sensitive and breakout prone, though, that I'm afraid to just try it without knowing what it contains...

Does anybody have a jar or something, and can type in the info? And some information on acne+'eraser' would be lovely too.


----------



## ColorMeQuickly (Dec 31, 2009)

This is directly from the site:

*Eraser (original and color correcting)*

cyclopentasiloxane, C30-45 alykl cetearyl dimethicone crosspolymer, dimethicone, titanium dioxide, sericite, iron oxide, mica, kaolin, vitamin E and zinc oxide

I just ordered a small container after all the great reviews. I have issues with large pores on my cheeks close to my nose. Most importantly I have super sensitive, acne prone, oily skin. So I will definitely update when I receive and try. I am looking for the same thing, something to aid in minimizing pores and make mmu coverage and application GREAT!!

Alot of products tend to break me out, so I really hope this works for me. I am also going to try the AubreyNicole gel primer. I will update and if anyone has already tried and has similar skin issues I would love to hear suggestions.


----------



## simisimi100 (Jan 1, 2010)

I use in a brush like 190 of Mac but bigger.. the brush is great and my pores very little when I use this brush.


----------



## dissolvedgrrl24 (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi,

I'm new in the forum and I have never tried mineral makeup.

Which brands would u recommend?

Thanks!


----------



## Lovelyskincare (Jan 5, 2010)

Using appropriate concealers will make the pores look much smaller to the naked eye. Following a healthy and regular skin care routine will reduce acne scars and pores.

Thanks,

thelovely.ca

website


----------



## Wism (Jan 13, 2010)

There is a huge difference in pores between brands in mmu, some help tremendously and some worsen.

I found Philosophy, Mineral Hygenics and Merle Norman make me look PORELESS. I kid you not, they literally either fill up my pores or shink them cause I cant see those nasty holes around my nose once I put on these three. ITs crazy.

Only reason I havent stuck with these brands are they do not meet my staying power standards ( 10hrs or more) * I know, Ihave high expectations.


----------



## greatthursday (Jan 13, 2010)

have the same problem, considering looking into that eraser now...!


----------



## trishkebab (Jan 14, 2010)

yeah, i found that everyday minerals completely made my pores look huge! i actually didn't even know i had pores until i started using it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but i love that they have no additives in their makeup, it is really inexpensive, and the colors match well with my skin. i'll have to try the wet application.

does anyone know how often you have to clean your brushes when you do the wet application to prevent bacteria from breeding?

thanks for this forum! it's GREAT!


----------



## ColorMeQuickly (Jan 25, 2010)

As promised, I did try the eraser and have been using it for about a week, it has not broken me out and works well to help with mmu application )smoother appearance) and staying power. I won't say it is great, but being all natural is the biggest plus for me. It didn't however do anything for my pore issue.


----------



## trinka99 (Feb 10, 2010)

In my opinon this MMU makes my pores look smaller. I really like that!

I'm using Signature Minerals and i don't use any primer or something..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think it's all about your skin


----------



## Kraezinsane (Feb 11, 2010)

Hmm.. I think I will try this! Thanks!


----------



## essvee (Feb 11, 2010)

shellybellyrell, that makes sense what you said about mineral makeup and pores. i have noticed that when i use mineral makeup (bare escentials) my pores look bigger- because of this i hate wearing MMU.

also.. for a cheap primer alternative to clinique's more minimizer, try Rimmel's fix and perfect foundation primer.. as far as working a primer (keeping makeup on) it's not amazing.. but there is an immediate noticeable appearance of smaller pores... and it's only like $8 for a tube.


----------



## Kraezinsane (Feb 11, 2010)

So could I use my normal primer, then that on top of that then my foundation, etc? Because.. my pores are HUGE .. anything that will help I will try..


----------



## essvee (Feb 11, 2010)

Kraezinsane, that should work. i have large pores, too, and that is what i do to try to minimize the appearance- i put on my normal primer, then the rimmel product JUST on problem areas (for me cheeks and nose), and then foundation. This works well for me.

also.. if you are interested in a good pore minimizing skin product.. try Burt's Bees pore refining mask with french green clay. i have tried a ton of pore minimizing products/masks, and this is by far the best one i've encountered. it totally works and is reasonably priced.


----------



## amybc (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *periwinkle_sky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I use* Pureluxe cream eraser* as a primer and it really makes my huge pores look a lot smaller. It's a staple in my daily MMU application routine, I am on my second jar and loving it to bits.


 Reading all of your ladies posts about Pureluxe cream eraser I cant wait for it to get here. I have large pores. I had Dermabrasion done, didnt work. Then several years later I had lazer done.Did not work and very painful and pricey. A few things that work for me is Tretinol, every night and in the morning after I wash my face I I fill up the sink with ice and water and splash on my face for 5-10 minutes. Your hands will get numb so use latex gloves. The ice water does not help for all day but it closes the pores for several hours.

Another thing is, dont waste your money on all the fancy and expensive washes on the market, unless it works for you.The plastic surgeon I went to said to use Vitamin C face wash and Obaji Serum in the morning. And these have worked for me.Though the Tretinol cream took a few months for me to see a difference. But it is a difference.

Thanks for your posts on the eraser...


----------

